# Polished Bliss® & Ambient Life Photography: 993 Turbo X50...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This 993 belongs to my Dad and it's currently on a quarterly contract with us. It was brought in for its first treatment of the year in the form of a 2 day minor correction to spruce it up a wee bit.

The car is 1 of 11 in the UK to have the X50 Factory Upgrade (costing approx £7-8k) which gives an increase in power to 450bhp and 430lb-ft, 0-60 in 3.7 secs and a top speed of 192mph :driver:

This is the car on arrival, about as dirty as it gets in all honesty:





































So on with the detail - up first was a pre-rinse of the wheels/tyres and arches:










Then Gloss-It Signature Wheel Gel was applied and agitated with the various wheel brushes:



















This just left a few remaining tar spots which Autosmart Tardis removed:










The engine bay was done too but there's not a huge amount to look at on this one, just a massive intercooler!










The car was then foamed with R222 at 60 degrees and left for a few minutes:










Then thoroughly rinsed off at high pressure:










All exterior trims and badges etc were then cleaned with Raceglaze detailing brushes and Meguiars APC...



















...Then washed with Meguiars Shampoo Plus and the 2BM:










Tardis was used again for some minor tar spots on the paintwork:



















The car was then put inside and clayed with Meguiars Mild, not much contamination present though:










One final rinse followed, this time using filtered water through an open ended hosepipe:










I then dried the majority of the car with a PB Luxury Drying Towel and then used the Black Baron to blast out any remaining water in the panel gaps etc:










The car was last machine polished approx 2 1/2 years ago and was still 95% perfect in most places, although there were a few places needing some light correction:










After 203S on a Lake Country Polishing Pad @ 1500rpms:










The near side rear quarter had picked up a couple of deeper marks (these didnt really show up too well on camera) which needed Menzerna 3.02 to remove,again with a LC polishing pad but this time at 1800-200rpms:





































203S was used with a Lake Country spot pad on the rear reflector to remove some marring:

*Before*:










*After*:










Meguiars 205 was used on the paint protection film on the rear aches to remove a bit of "yellowing":










In between the machine work I'd painted the wheel nuts too which had picked up a few chips and scuffs during servicing work carried out at the dealership:










Once the correction work was complete I gave the car a dust down with the Lambswool Duster...










...Then a thorough IPA wipe down...










This was then followed by an application of Werkstat Prime Acrylic...










Once the Prime was buffed off I applied Project Awesome with the DA machine and left for an hour or so with the heater on in the studio:










Whilst the Project Awesome was curing I took the headlights out and seperated them in order to remove a thin layer of dirt...










They were cleaned up with some Werkstat Prime Strong and the chrome pieces were given an IPA wipe down before being put back together and re-fitted:



















The rear turbo badge had some staining round the edges, most probably from the exhausts, so I gave them a clean with some Menzerna FPII and a cotton bud:



















The wheels were sealed with 2 coats of Blackfire Metal Sealant (approx 12 hours between coats)...










...and the tyres dressed with Gloss-It Signature Tyre Gloss:










I used a ****tail stick to remove some traces of product residue in the centre caps:










Once all the other little jobs were done and the final wipe down was complete, the car was tucked away in the studio ready for the arrival of the genius that is Mr Tim Wallace of Ambient Life ( http://www.ambientlife.co.uk )

Tim spent 2 full days with us photographing the 993 and a black 997 Turbo and here are just a few of the ones he took of the 993. More will follow shortly of both cars in a blog post on our website so this is all I'm allowed to show at the moment 

Hope you like, I'm sure you'll agree they are rather good - more to come from the PB & Ambient Life team in the near future :thumb:
































































We used my Dads car for demonstration purposes at one of the local car shows the following week and as a result of the attention it recieved, one of the major newspapers up here asked if they could do an article - we were only too happy to say yes and here's a link for those that want to have a read 

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pdfs/pj260510.pdf

As always, many thanks for looking :thumb:

Clark


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice mate, I like the pic with the birds in the sky very cool.

i see you say its on a quarterly but surly you dont charge your own dad you mean git LOL


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Some exquisite work Clarke, the 993 Turbo is by far the sexiest of all the turbos.
As for Tims shots, words cant say enough . . .


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Absolutely stunning, one of my favourite cars!

Excellent work and fantastic photography!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice as always

you say you have a quarterly contract with your dad, hope you don't charge him, or he gets discount :lol:

on the other hand, I remember another detailer on here saying "there's no mates rates in business"


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

james b said:


> Very nice mate, I like the pic with the birds in the sky very cool.
> 
> i see you say its on a quarterly but surly you dont charge your own dad you mean git LOL


Lol, business is business mate! :lol: In all seriousness, he insisted as I now stay 45mins away from him and haven't really had the time to look after his cars for the last couple of years


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Your attention to detail is superb!!! The car is more than superb!!!

I am not from GB, so what is "quarterly contract"?

Regards, Vuk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I thought I recognised your Dad's car on the PB Homepage! 

Stunning finish as ever Clark, great attention to detail and superb photography to do justice to it all! 

It doesn't get any better than that! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

puki87 said:


> Your attention to detail is superb!!! The car is more than superb!!!
> 
> I am not from GB, so what is "quarterly contract"?
> 
> Regards, Vuk


See here for details mate  : http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/detailing-services-maintenance-plans.html


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Excellent work - photos are brill - this could be off Porsche's website:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Clark said:


> Lol, business is business mate! :lol: In all seriousness, he insisted as I now stay 45mins away from him and haven't really had the time to look after his cars for the last couple of years


:lol::lol: well at least he uses a half decent detailer ay


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

james b said:


> :lol::lol: well at least he uses a half decent detailer ay


Aye, he was gonna use some guy "daarn saarf" called finesse it or something? apparantly all he does now though is DBS's and Veyrons so he decided not to bother  :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Its a dirty job..... but someone's got to do it


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

awesome detail, awesome car and awesome pics! Not a bad write up either! Well done :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

As always superb work :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Well done Clark, have been a follower of Tim work for a while now, he a great guy to talk to and simply without exception the best automotive photographer there is out there, bar none.

great for the business and very high quality all round !


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:

and reading the newspaper article it portraits a father who us very proud of his son:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome work and car mate.

Great artical and thats a cool dad you have there.

Robbie


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Clark : Awesome job on a great car, well done. One question, how do you find the wheel nuts after painting? I would have thought the second you take a socket to them the paint is just going to come off or chip etc. How do you manage that and what do you use.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

I love this car and still want it for my 40th birthday lol (well ok not your Dads one unless he sells it)


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

As always Clark, a beautiful work of art and great read, thanks for posting up. 

p.s. I'm going through withdrawel symptoms, I havent seen you do any Astons lately, have you banned them all or, just done them all  

All the vey best


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Absolutely stunning. Solidly built cars that also hold thier value like solid gold. Bet it shifts some as well.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

simply outstanding work and car


----------



## thejudd (Jun 10, 2010)

One of the best cars on the planet imo.


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome work on one of my favourite cars of all time. :thumb:

I saw it on your website the other day and thought where has that car been hiding. Its mint!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

nice mate very nice. Did he use a photobox for lighting?


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

This is realy an inspiration!

Thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Stunning motor... it not often you can honestly say photo's do a car justice:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

HornetSting said:


> Clark : Awesome job on a great car, well done. One question, how do you find the wheel nuts after painting? I would have thought the second you take a socket to them the paint is just going to come off or chip etc. How do you manage that and what do you use.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ben


Providing you give them a couple of coats and let them dry properly they're actually very durable. Make sure you clean the inside of the socket first and carefully line it up with the nut or bolt and job done, if you do take any paint off it may only be slightly on the edges but you can only see the faces when the wheel's on 



Mr Face said:


> As always Clark, a beautiful work of art and great read, thanks for posting up.
> 
> p.s. I'm going through withdrawel symptoms, I havent seen you do any Astons lately, have you banned them all or, just done them all
> 
> All the vey best


Done a few Astons mate, just been too busy to post anything up unfortunately - however we have a DB9 and a V8 Vantage in the next couple of weeks, the latter is in a very rare colour too - only 2 in the UK apparantly :thumb:



Ultimate Shine said:


> nice mate very nice. Did he use a photobox for lighting?


He used so many things it went way over my head mate, I just did what I was told and kept my mouth shut :lol:

Thanks for the comments as always guys


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very very nice and absolutely stunning photos!


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Cracking job and love the photo quality.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

First class as usual, pictures look fantastic.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I must say Clark, it's great to see you grow and being an independant Scottish business is just great. 

Your work is very good and I always look forward to your details. 

So you glad you never took up your modelling career from Fast and Modified then ? hehehe !!! - I'm just jealous my version of a six pack is slightly different than yours


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning detail, car and photography too!:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Stunning car, looks sublime in the arty photis


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome work as usual Clark :thumb: your dad still got the focus RS?


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Another top shelf effort on a stunning motor car...Thanks for sharing Clark :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> I must say Clark, it's great to see you grow and being an independant Scottish business is just great.
> 
> Your work is very good and I always look forward to your details.
> 
> So you glad you never took up your modelling career from Fast and Modified then ? hehehe !!! - I'm just jealous my version of a six pack is slightly different than yours


lol,ssssssshhhhhhhh!



-Kev- said:


> awesome work as usual Clark :thumb: your dad still got the focus RS?


he does indeed mate - got his build number for the RS500 too


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice work as always Clark, and good read on both here and in the article. Photographs are stunning too.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Stunning work on an amazing car, as always. Popped in for some supplies the day that the article was published, and Rich mentioned it. Had to go and buy the P&J especially lol


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Clark said:


> Providing you give them a couple of coats and let them dry properly they're actually very durable. Make sure you clean the inside of the socket first and carefully line it up with the nut or bolt and job done, if you do take any paint off it may only be slightly on the edges but you can only see the faces when the wheel's on


Clark, I know you will take great care when removing wheel nuts but have you considered one of these:- (second one down)

http://www.porscheshop.co.uk/acatalog/wheel_nuts_bolts_porsche.html

I use them all the time now especially when removing the black nuts from a porker.

Lee.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work dude, your dad has some very stunning cars

Lucky begger

:thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

i'd admired the car from one of the pics on your website... awesome machine.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Some things dont change and your work is one of them top work as always


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work as always. Got to be one of the coolest cars around I think.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice work as always Clark :thumb:

your dad has some cool cars defenatly beats my dads kangoo :lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Just shows why you are one of the best Clark! Another truly stunning finish on a fantastic car!! :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

that last photo is absolutely stunning mate!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning Clarke great work as always.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## seantomtom (Mar 17, 2010)

awesome


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Your dedication to perfection never ceases to amaze me. I just love the attention to detail, the finesse and the care that you seem to put into each and every project. Without a doubt you are up there with the finest - the uber-detailers, if you like.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Superb nice write up.Top job


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

top job


----------

